# Practice makes perfect



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sat for three hours today with no deer.. this guy kept hangin around and finally i had enough...paced it off at 15 yards from the tree..both pics are the same squirrell...just different camera angles


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Spot on eagle eye


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

If you were REALLY good you would have skewered him for the rotisserie with the first shot. Lol!


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Thought about emptying my quiver on those annoying suckers more than once. 

BTW - Nice shot.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice shot! 
so, what exactly do they do? drop nuts on your head? cut nuts while your trying to listen for any deer?


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

they dont do anything annoying. Just another hick looking to shoot something just to say he shot something. At least tell me you ate it, but Im guessing you just shot it for "fun".

If im wrong, I apologize for my rant. Ive just been running into the kill just for killing sake a lot lately.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

you sure ruined his day....nice shot


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO those "annoying critters" simply add to your cover by virtue of their leaf rustling. Pretty sad if you cannot tell the difference between a squirrel rustling leaves and a deer doing the same.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

In his defense, I've been in the woods with squirrels all around me, look over my shoulder thinking "dang squirrels" only to find 2 or 3 deer meandering behind me. Point is, you can't always tell it's a squirrel. Besides, isn't it squirrel season?...*sarcasm*


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i see nothing wrong with taking a squirrell as long as there in season and they plan to eat it. i just dont believe in killing anything just for fun except them darn yotes,lol.
sherman


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

You girls need to quit whining...They are in season... My guess is if he shot it in the head , he is gonna eat it.. I plan on tree rat hunting Friday...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice shot! Kill all of them


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep, sometimes you just have to stick them dang things to a tree. They can be a pain sometimes but sometimes just seeing a squirrel is nice when the deer movement is slow.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

CrappieTacos said:


> they dont do anything annoying. Just another hick looking to shoot something just to say he shot something. At least tell me you ate it, but Im guessing you just shot it for "fun".
> 
> If im wrong, I apologize for my rant. Ive just been running into the kill just for killing sake a lot lately.


 Yes ..i harvested the squirrell and ate it... i dont believe in killing animals just for fun ...and as for the "hick" remark...I have my college degree and i am a respected professional in the medical field..have been for 10 years now... Take your ignorant remarks elsewhere... im sorry that youre not as good of a shot as me...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CrappieTacos said:


> they dont do anything annoying. Just another hick looking to shoot something just to say he shot something. At least tell me you ate it, but Im guessing you just shot it for "fun"


well i guess i fall into that catagory too. ive kill 3 this year with my bow while out deer hunting. i did take them home. ate one, 2 in the freezer. i even made a few videos of me killing a few tree rats with my bow... YEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAA!!!!..








http://youtu.be/ZvtcJTAGLXc


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice shot man... i'd like to try those small game tips sometime...all i had with me at the time i shot mine was a practice point.. got the job done though!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya the Judo points are awesome for small game! I am about half tempted to be taking some in the woods where I hunt.....theres probably around 10 all mature squirrels.....theres two that are huge....when they were coming down a tree I thought they were ****'s at first. I just know the first time I shoot i'll kick a buck up somwhere around me that I didnt know was there lol.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ya the Judo points are awesome for small game! I am about half tempted to be taking some in the woods where I hunt.....theres probably around 10 all mature squirrels.....theres two that are huge....when they were coming down a tree I thought they were ****'s at first. I just know the first time I shoot i'll kick a buck up somwhere around me that I didnt know was there lol.



lol...im always worried about that..ive shot a few squirrels while on a bowhunt and i always scan the area several times before i shoot a tree rat..usually i just wait till the last few minutes of the hunt to take em out


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

CrappieTacos said:


> they dont do anything annoying. Just another hick looking to shoot something just to say he shot something. At least tell me you ate it, but Im guessing you just shot it for "fun".
> 
> If im wrong, I apologize for my rant. Ive just been running into the kill just for killing sake a lot lately.


Attack first then apologize (if I'm wrong) ????? You didn't even know his side of the story. Just what is your "guess" of a "hick"?

You ought to be glad he took the sportsman way and didn't call you a "tree hugger".

Now to you CrappieTacos, I apologize to you for my "rant".


----------

